
End of an era: Bob Muglia is leaving Microsoft - ssclafani
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/End-of-an-era-Bob-Muglia-is-leaving-Microsoft/1294683968
======
Athtar
Wow....this seems like rather big news. Server and Tools Business has been a
bright spot for Microsoft in the last few years.

